# Porn For Plumbers



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Have any of you seen the latest Hansgrohe catalog?

I was going over selections with a client this afternoon and I have to say the catalog is almost pornographic. They must have the same graphic/ad agency as Abercrombie & Fitch--Lots of tight young bodies frolicing in the shower spray.

"Sex sells" as the saying goes...


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

ChrWright said:


> Have any of you seen the latest Hansgrohe catalog?
> 
> I was going over selections with a client this afternoon and I have to say the catalog is almost pornographic. They must have the same graphic/ad agency as Abercrombie & Fitch--Lots of tight young bodies frolicing in the shower spray.
> 
> "Sex sells" as the saying goes...


Europeans have a much different view on the human body than prude Americans.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

They don't call that company Grohe for no reason at all. :whistling


----------



## PARA1 (Jul 18, 2007)

ChrWright said:


> Have any of you seen the latest Hansgrohe catalog?
> 
> I was going over selections with a client this afternoon and I have to say the catalog is almost pornographic. They must have the same graphic/ad agency as Abercrombie & Fitch--Lots of tight young bodies frolicing in the shower spray.
> 
> "Sex sells" as the saying goes...


WHERS THE LINK????:furious:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

USA is here. http://www.hansgrohe-usa.com/brands/hansgrohemainf.html

Corporate is here. http://www.hansgrohe.com/com_en

Have fun! We are the prudes of the planet.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Oh I don't think we're prudes... they know this kind of advertising works. 

I guess the subtext is, "Buy our shower tower & you'll look this good using it."

:laughing:



This is the catalog:
http://69.20.14.138/admin/uploadedpdfs/HansBrochure.pdf


Page 12: 
*Raindance*® *AIR Showerheads – Size matters. :laughing:*


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

Gotta love a good hands-grope catalogue


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Page 41 is probably my personal favorite... :whistling


----------



## doubleaction (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

The rain heads are breathtaking.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Killer has obviously been to Europe. In soap commercials, the women really do hose down. We have some UK people out there, chime in.

We are basically prudes. Who were our ancestors? If you were on the original boat they were Quakers. If you came later, you conformed to the established society (Quakers).


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Teetorbilt said:


> Killer has obviously been to Europe. In soap commercials, the women really do hose down. We have some UK people out there, chime in.
> 
> We are basically prudes. Who were our ancestors? If you were on the original boat they were Quakers. If you came later, you conformed to the established society (Quakers).


Yeah, I spent six months there. I still can't get over the public gyms that had shared shower rooms and saunas.


----------



## Sportbilly (Oct 4, 2006)

Prudes here, and it hurts in many areas. That's an overseas perspective


----------



## Herk (Aug 1, 2007)

Teetorbilt said:


> We are basically prudes. Who were our ancestors? If you were on the original boat they were Quakers. If you came later, you conformed to the established society (Quakers).


Actually, Church of England was the one to conform to. They had a stranglehold on the country for a while.

Puritans were funny - they came here not because they were persecuted in Holland (they had been in England), but because the people in Holland were too nice and the children were falling away from the Old Ways.

I get a kick that Quakers practiced "bundling" - putting teenage boys and girls in the same bed - lots of unexpected "accidents." Other groups practiced it as well. 

BTW - Plymouth Rock was pretty much an invention for tourist purposes. Nobody actually landed there.


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

Teetorbilt said:


> Killer has obviously been to Europe. In soap commercials, the women really do hose down. We have some UK people out there, chime in.
> 
> We are basically prudes. ..


Ya, but as goes the mainstream, so goes the fringe. When you push the boundaries of the mainstream, you let loose the leash on everything else too. So in North America you don't have walls and fences plastered with posters of naked women sucking on their fingers with "Blow: 555-1212" printed large across the top, like they do there. Lived & worked in Europe for a decade - nice place to visit, but you wouldn't want to live there.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

My favorite


----------



## CPlumb (Jan 17, 2008)

Was in Germany for 10 days over Xmas. I found the engineering to be FANTASTIC !!! We could really use their ideas and applications in USA .

However ,,, HATED the plumbing !! The toilets suck , the whole place smells like sewer gas . The new "waterless urinals " in the airports etc, are AWFUL !!

And it was cold ,,,NOBODY was naked 
CP


----------



## C.C.R. (May 19, 2006)

doubleaction said:


>


Look at the shower heads on that one...:clap:


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

Teetorbilt said:


> Killer has obviously been to Europe. In soap commercials, the women really do hose down. We have some UK people out there, chime in.
> 
> We are basically prudes. Who were our ancestors? If you were on the original boat they were Quakers. If you came later, you conformed to the established society (Quakers).


Actually, if you were on the original boat you were a Pilgrim, and the Quakers didn't care for them much. While the Pilgrims were pretty darn prudish themselves they did do some interestingly non prudish things such as establish marriage as a civil institution rather than a religious one...but I digress....

www.rubycon.us
Ruby Construction LLC 
Lancaster Kitchen Remodeling
Lancaster Bathroom Remodeling


----------

